# Iowa whitewater parks



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes even my home state of Iowa is taking down deadbeat dams for recreation and whitewater parks. Says one city is bringing in 700k a year from the parks visitors. Radical

Iowa is removing deadly dams, making whitewater parks


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

I think that's pretty awesome! I wish Craig would build a whitewater park on the Yampa... I know Steamboat has a park, but Craig has flows later in the season, and I feel like it would benefit them enough economically that perhaps they wouldn't be entirely dependent on coal mining to keep the town alive. I don't think a whitewater park would be enough, but it would certainly be something... plus... every town should have a whitewater park.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

If Craig is anything like Rangely they wouldn't welcome a whitewater park. Rangely turned down a big grant to build a park on the White. The town didn't want boaters money...just hunters and roughnecks


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

k2andcannoli said:


> If Craig is anything like Rangely they wouldn't welcome a whitewater park. Rangely turned down a big grant to build a park on the White. The town didn't want boaters money...just hunters and roughnecks


Hard to say... while Craig is full of ignorant, close-minded ******* fucks, it's also got some really good people. They just need to invest in something. I wish they would take care of the river better, even if not a whitewater park, just maintain it and keep it cleaner. The kids there trash it... because there's nothing better to do... because Craig won't invest in anything for the kids to do... Sad cycle.
The Parrot Heads is a good group of folks there that does fund raising and clean ups. They're trying to raise money right now for a new park down by the river, which is great, but they need more river features rather than just a new spot for the kids to trash.


----------

